# CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!



## Corny80 (5. Feb. 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir ja letztes Jahr (August/September) einen neuen Filter nach meinem Teichumbau gekauft, den CBF 350B mit dem Compactsieve 2 davor. 
Hier mein alter Thread dazu:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40197

Mir wurde schon erzählt, dass es gut möglich sei, dass der in der hinteren Kammer überlaufen wird. Na ja, es ging jetzt einige Monate gut, aber seit Mitte Dezember, bevor ich den Filter ja sowieso abgestellt habe wegen des Winters, lief er dann doch über.  Ich hab ihn dann einmal ordentlich gereinigt, hinten das Schmutzwasser ablaufen lassen, dann ging es ca. eine Woche gut, bis er dann wieder überlief. Es kann ja eigentlich nur an der Leistung der Pumpe liegen, dass die halt einfach die Monate vorher, weil sie da immer mehr oder weniger verstopft gewesen war, nicht die volle Leistung (weniger Fördermenge) bringen konnte. Und jetzt ist es halt so, dass sie immer 100 % fördert, so wie es ja eigentlich auch sein soll. Das sieht man auch immer, wie stark jetzt das Wasser durch den CS fließt. Das war vorher nicht so, manchmal nur ganz schwach. Ich hab das ja auch gemerkt, dass sie manchmal sehr verstopft war, als ich sie gereinigt hatte. 
Na ja, jetzt ist die Frage, was ich machen soll. Im März brauch ich den Filter ja wieder. Ich bin kein Handwerker-Typ, also dieses Auffräsen auf 2"-Eingänge hinten am CBF, das traue ich mir absolut nicht zu. Das beste wäre also, wenn ich einfach eine schwächere Pumpe bestelle, also einfach ein Modell niedriger, ich habe ja momentan die Eco Z 8.500. Die 6.000 er würde bei meinem Teich locker reichen,denke ich. Aber noch weniger (4.000) wäre zu schwach. Aber wenn der dann auch bei der 6000er überläuft, weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll. :?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir mal wieder helfen. Wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Corny


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Am preiswertesten wirst du wohl mit einem Bypass hin kommen. 
Einfach ein Tstück nach dem CS2 und mit einem Teil direkt zurück in den Teich. 

LG Rene


----------



## Corny80 (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Hi René!
Könntest du mir das vielleicht mal skizzieren?

LG, Corny


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Mmm nich so einfach auf dem Handy,  evtl. am WE wenn ich wieder zu Haus bin :?


----------



## Corny80 (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

ok, alles klar.  vielleicht werden sich bis dahin ja noch andere melden, die eine idee haben.  danke.

was denkst du denn zum thema schwächere pumpe?


----------



## Corny80 (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

hier zwei fotos:


----------



## Offermann (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Hallo ich hatte auch so was im letzten Jahr da war eine Maus im Schlauch.
einfach öfnen


----------



## Olli.P (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Hi Corny,

mach den rechten Schlauch vom Filter ab und führe ihn wieder direkt in den Teich, evtl. ist dein Problem damit schon behoben!

Da hast du ja schon den Bypass..................


----------



## Nori (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Mich wundert schon, dass die beiden 1,5" Schläuche das packen - zumal der grüne strömungstechnisch nicht optimal angeschlossen ist - da wäre ein y-Abzweig besser als dieser 90 ° Abzweig.

Mir stellt sich auch die Frage warum läuft es nicht schon aus Kammer 1 über - vielleicht könnte etwas mehr Höhenunterschied den Durchfluss in Kammer 2 etwas "ankurbeln" - einfach mal ne Betonplatte unter den CS und probieren...
Denn selbst wenn die Schwämme ziemlich zu wären sollte doch das Wasser einfach vorbeifließen können - der Auslauf ist doch bestimmt auch so groß wie deine 2 Einläufe (flächenmässig).
Wenn die Verbindung von K1 nach K 2 das Wasser abführten kann - wieso schafft es dann der Ablauf nicht?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Winniepower (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Hi Corny,

hattest Du die Schwämme zwischenzeitlich mal gereinigt? Habe bei mir den CBF 350 C und der lief in einer Kammer auch über (glaube sogar die mittlere  ). Hatte am Anfang dabei aber noch nicht gecheckt, dass die Schwämme inklusive Halterung nur in eine bestimmte Richtung eingesetzt werden dürfen. Sind so kleine Pfeile mit der Fließrichtung auf den Halterungen. Vielleicht ist dies ja schon die Lösung des Rätsels.
An der Pumpe sollte es nicht liegen. Habe bei mir eine OASE Aquamax Eco 8000, dann UVC, einen Siebfilter und von da per "Y-HT-Verteilung" in den 350 C.
Wenn die Schwämme immer richtig eingesetzt sind und es ein leichtes Gefälle von Kammer zu Kammer gibt sollte es kein Problem mehr geben.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Corny80 (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Ich werde den auf jeden Fall nochmal ordentlich reinigen und das Schmutzwasser aus Kammer 1 abfließen lassen. 
Also sollte ich dann einen y-Abzweig nehmen, damit das absolut gleich fließt,ne?! Den kann ich ja besorgen.
Und dann ist es bei mir leider auch so, dass die hintere Kammer etwas niedriger steht als die vordere, das sollte wahrscheinlich auch eher andersrum sein,oder? Denn momentan läuft das Wasser hinten links immer raus (wenn man von hinten schaut links). 
Also sollte ich jetzt das machen: 1. Filter reinigen, 2. y-Abzweig holen, 3. Betonplatte unter den CS.


----------



## Nori (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Den Abzweig an 3.te Stelle - die ersten beiden Aktionen probieren - die kosten nichts!

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Nur mal zum Verständnis, der schwarze Schlauch geht in den Filter und der grün bemalte?
Wie ist denn dein Filter von innen aufgebaut, hast du da evtl. auch Bilder?
Kann es sein das dein Filter evtl. nicht ganz gerade steht?

LG René


----------



## Nori (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Der dünnere Schlauch, der rechts hoch geht kommt von der Pumpe (der UVC liegt auch da unter den anderen 2 Schläuchen) - dann ist der Ausgang des CS auf die 2 Schläuche im Vordergrund aufgeteilt - also ein DN 70 wir in 2 mal 1,5" adaptiert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Hier noch eine Aktion für 0€!
Filter mit sehr leichten Gefälle zum Auslauf aufstellen!
Irgend etwas stimmt gar nicht bei Dir.
Drucklose Ausgänge sollten nicht reduziert werden! Ich nehme an es staut sich schon im ersten Filter. Das Wasser steigt bis zu einer gewissen Grenze, dabei steigt das Gewicht des angestauten Wasser und wird auf einmal entlassen.
Ein Fehler währe auch wenn beide 1,5" Schläuche nicht in der waagerechten sind.
Ich würde als erstes mal prüfen wie die Abstimmung überhaupt zwischen den Filtern ist.
Alle Deckel von den Filtern ab, dann den ganzen "Rohrkladadatsch" ab und nur ein gerades 70ziger HT mit rechtwinkligen Bogen, auf den zweiten Filter (350 B) ohne Deckel legen als Einlass und eine Sichtprüfung machen ( Wasserstand in allen Filtern bzw.Wasserzu/ ablauf).

mfg Ron!


----------



## Corny80 (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

danke für eure ratschläge. ich werde erstmal das machen,was nori meinte. danach seh ich weiter. 
es stimmt, dass mein filter (der cbf 350b) nicht ganz gerade steht, hab das nicht ganz hinbekommen. ich kann mir auch vorstellen,dass es ganz günstig wäre, wenn die hintere kammer etwas höher steht, als die vordere, das da dann ein leichtes gefälle wäre. 
na ja, ich mache erstmal eine reinigung, dann eine platte unter den cs um ihn etwas zu erhöhen.


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Ja Corny!
Und bleibe mal 15min an die Filter mit geöffneten Deckel stehen.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Nori (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

@ Ron:
Mit der ASusrichtung der Gehäuse gebe ich dir rRecht.
Ob die Schläuche waaagrecht liegen oder nicht hat aber keine Bedeutung - da zählt nur die Höhe des Ausgangs.
Dass die Reduzierung nicht Optimal ist wurde ja schon gesagt - würden aber die bei 1,5" Schläuche das Wasser nicht wegbekommen, dann würde es sich im CS stauen - wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann schaffen die das noch (da war ich ja von Anfang an skeptisch ob nich 2 mal 2" besser wäre)
Die Alternative (weil Corny ja nicht so ein begnadeter Bastler ist) wäre dann halt der DN 20 Eingang durch den Deckel des 350-er.

ABER ich denke das Problem liegt am 350-er bzw. dessen Aufstellung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

@Nori: Mit Kammer 1 meinte ich die hintere Kammer, also es läuft natürlich hinten raus.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Morgen
Du könntest mit einer Wasserwaage den Filter mal ausrichten und dann würde da wohl auch nichts mehr überlaufen . 
Dein 350 B muss schon sehr schief stehen damit das überhaubt überlaufen kann.
Richte den Filter so aus das 5 mm gefälle zum auslauf sind.
Gruss R.


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Habe auch den Filter


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

He Reiner!
Danke für Deine PN und Danke für das Bild.
Eigentlich muss er nur mehr Platz zwischen letzten Schwamm und Auslauf schaffen, ist da genug Zwischenraum wird der Filter auch nicht mehr überlaufen.
War das echt alles, oder habe ich was über sehen?;

mfg Ron!


----------



## Nori (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Seh ich auch so - egal ob die Schwämme zu sind oder nicht muss doch das Wasser ablaufen können.

Gruß Nori


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Feb. 2014)

*AW: CBF-350B läuft nun doch über!*

Morgen 
Habe den Filter zwar etwas umgebaut aber er ist von der Grundsubstanz so wie er angeliefert wird.
was wichtig ist das er mit einer Wasserwaage zum auslauf ca. 0,5 - 1,0 cm gefälle hat .
ansonsten habt ihr Recht sind die Schwämme zu leuft das Wasser oben drüber.

Gruss R.


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo!
Ich glaube ich habe den gleichen Filter...aber mit den Original-Schwämmen.
Meiner lief auch sofort über...habe den jetzt auf ca. 8 Waschbetonplatten stehen...so geht es - sieht aber absolut bescheiden aus!
Bei mir halte ich den Auslauf mit der Hand zu bis das Wasser fast überläuft...dann ziehe ich die Hand schnell weg und es entsteht eine Art "Sog"...dann zieht er das Wasser regelrecht aus der Kammer....was ein nervig-lautes Gurgeln und Gluckern zur Folge hat. Läuft zwar nicht über so - ist aber nicht wirklich befriedigend...zum einen wegen der Optik und zum anderen wegen der Geräuschkulisse.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Tipp?

Bring es etwas die Pume an den tiefsten Bereich im Teich zu legen um die Förderleistung zu reduzieren?
Ist ein längerer Schlauch am Ausgang sinnvoll, dessen Ende z.B. einen Meter unter Wasserniveau endet...zieht der dann mehr raus?

Gruss Trinkobst


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2014)

Ob die Pumpe 1m unter dem Wasserspiegel liegt oder 2 m das ist egal - die Förderhöhe ist das Maßgebende . und die wird ab der Wasseroberfläche gerechnet.
Wenn du Platten untergelegt hast, dann hast du die Förderhöhe vergrößert und die Fördermenge verkleinert - vielleicht läuft er deshalb dann nicht mehr über.
Ich hoffe, du hast den Auslauf querschnittsmässig nicht verkleinert (z.B. mit einem kleineren Schlauch) oder mit einem Rohr verlängert, das bergauf geht?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Nee habe den Auslauf nicht verkleinert oder gar bergauf verlegt...direkt in den Teich hinab!
Würde es etwas bringen den Auslauf zu vergrößern? vielleicht kann ich ja ein dickes Rohr anbauen und so für mehr Ablauf sorgen...würden den Filter echt gerne runter bekommen von den Betonplatten... ich sehe schon da erwartet mich einiges an Arbeit demnächst!
Muss ja irgendwie auch den CS II integrieren und den UVC davorbekommen...wenn das mal klappt!

Vielleicht nehme ich einfach nur die starke Pumnpe des Filters für den UVC und den CS II und schließe die schwächse Punpe des Skimmers an den Filter an... so würde der nicht überlaufen...aber natürlich auch viel weniger Durchfluss haben...
"Bringt" ein mit separter Pumpe betriebener CS II schon etwas oder ist es quatsch das Wasser dann ohne Feinfilterung zurück in den Teich zu schicken?


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2014)

Welche Pumpe hast denn angeschlossen - eventuell zu stark??

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Tinky


> Bei mir halte ich den Auslauf mit der Hand zu bis das Wasser fast überläuft...dann ziehe ich die Hand schnell weg und es entsteht eine Art "Sog"...dann zieht er das Wasser regelrecht aus der Kammer....was ein nervig-lautes Gurgeln und Gluckern zur Folge hat. Läuft zwar nicht über so - ist aber nicht wirklich befriedigend...zum einen wegen der Optik und zum anderen wegen der Geräuschkulisse.



Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal , ich hatte auch dieses Problem , jedes mal wenn beim Filter dieser "SOG" abriss lief dieser über, selbst  erweitern auf dreimal Dn 50mm brachte nichts , erst das veringern der Fliesgeschwindigkeit des Flows, in der zum Teich laufenden Leitung brachte den Erfolg , ich rate dir auf mind. Dn 70 bzw. 110  zu erweitern, erst wenn der Flow langsamer fliest läuft das System ohne Probleme auf Dauer durch.

Ah noch was, ich stand damals mehrmals Nachts erschrocken durch das Geglucker in Bett und lief raus zum Filter, ich weis wie das NERVEN kann, vorallem mit der Unsicherheit des Systems, im Hinterkopf bist du mit deinen Gedanken, nur bei deinem Filter
Gruss Obs


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Danke für die Antworten - wäre es ohne den Einlauf vergrößern zu müssen denkbar einfach eine Pumpe mit weniger Leistung zu verwenden?

die z.B.:

http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...-ECO-Teichpumpe-bis-6500-l-h-65W-ATP6500.html

Müsste doch auch klappen, oder?
ich will da gleich einen Skimmer anschließen und dann eben durch das __ Filtersystem laufen lassen...


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2014)

Das ist schlecht - du saugst dann nur über den Skimmer an - Korb und Skimmer gleichzeitig geht hier nicht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Warum willst du das ? ich würde den Skimmer wenn überhaupt nur zweimal am Tag für ne 1/4 Std. laufen lassen,
bei Bäume um den Teich vielleicht 1-2x öffters , was meinst du, bringt es deinem Teich, den Skimmer durch den Filter laufen zu lassen
Wenn du schon ne neue Pumpe kaufen möchtest dann eine mit Satelliten anschluss da kannst du dann deinen Skimmer montieren
Gruss Obs


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Ach ok - dachte je länger der Skimmer läuft desto besser.
Dann also Kommando zurück... sehe auch gerade, dass die mitgelieferte Pumpe zum Filter mit 3600Litern angegeben ist pro Stunde... dann würde es mit der anderen ja noch schneller überlaufen.
Also jetzt habe ich einen CS II, einen Skimmer, einen CBF-350B und einen UVC...dazu eine 3600L Pumpe, die den Filter zum Überlauf bringt und eine noch leistungsschwächere Pumpe für den Skimmer.
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe soll ich jetzt folgendes machen:

UVC vor CS II, vom CS II in den Filter...Filter mit 70mm Auslauf versehen.
Skimmer separat betreiben oder Pumpe mit Satelitfunktion kaufen.

Stellt sich die Frage wie ich den CS II anbringe...will keinen 1,5 Moeter hohen Turm am Teich daher stelle ich ihn wohl auf den Deckel des Filters und mach da ein Loch hinein...
mal ausprobieren was so geht


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2014)

Erst solltest du klären wieso der Filter überläuft - mit einer 3600-er Pumpe kannst einen 50-er Auslauf haben - da stimmt irgend etwas nicht.
Für einen Teich dieser Größe ist ne 3600-er definitiv etwas wenig (und sowas aus meinem Mund!) - da sollte schon mindestens ne 7-10000-er ran.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Also ich kaufe mir gerne eine größere Pumpe....aber dann fließt das Wasser doch GARANTIERT über, oder???
Will nicht jemand seine toll funktionierende, platzsparende, optisch ansprechende, leise, günstige, effektive, mit Vorfilter ausgestattet Filteranlage verkaufen ???


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2014)

Es ist definitiv nicht normal, dass dieser Filter mit dieser Pumpe überläuft - das Problem erst lösen - dann weiterbauen.
Der UVC hat doch einen Abgang und 2 Eingänge - einen davon verschließt du.
Mit dem CS 2 hast du eine top Vorfilter.
Wenn das Überlaufen abgearbeitet ist brauchst du die Komponenten nur richtig miteinander verbinden.
Das geht einfach (Loch in Deckel) oder anspruchsvoller (Adaption vom DN 70 Ausgang des CS 2 auf 2 mal DN 40 bzw. DN 50 Eingänge des 350-ers)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Hey Nori

Hmm guck mal bei dem Foto auf Ebay...der UVC hat nur einen Eingang...aber egal das vereinfacht das ja nur!

Tja warum läuft der über? Der ganze Kästen steht über teichnuvea... Der Abgang somit auch... Hab da einen Rippenschlauch dran... Der läuft aktuell nicht über- nur weil ich ihn noch höher setzte...selbst ohne Schwämme und Matten. 

Schon ätzend wenn man immer Angst haben muss ich versuche es einfach mal mit breiterem Abgang...vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2014)

Ist doch egal ob du das als Eingang oder Ausgang bezeichnest - auf einer Seite hat das Ding einen Anschluß und auf der anderen Seite hat es 2 - der der dem anderen gegnüber liegt verschließt du, damit die Röhre durchströmt werden muss.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Da fällt mir auf:
Ist das vielleicht der Fehler? Also auch einen Schlauch beim Abgang zu haben? 
Hab mir eben Fotos dieses Filters im Internet angesehen...da ist als Abgang immer so ein dickes Loch...bei mir war da so ein Adapter für Schläuche, der sich im Auslieferungszustand verjüngt und der nun auf die größte Breite abgesägt ist. Der Eingang ist bei mit genauso breit wie der Ausgang?!


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Was meinst du mit 





> mit genauso breit wie der Ausgang?!



Am Filter oder an der UVC
Gruss Obs


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Der Eingang am UVC ist das gleiche Teil wie der Ausgang am Filter.... Sowas
http://picture.yatego.com/images/3f...lauchtlle-wiltec-bio-teichfilter-cbf-350b.jpg 
Halt beides abgesägt bis zur größtmöglichem breite


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2014)

Der Ausgang des Filters ist ein 70-er Rohr und nicht 2 solcher Tüllen.
Wenn du allerdings die 2 Tüllen als Ausgang hast, dann ist mir klar warum der Filter überläuft.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

und mit nur einer dieser Tüllen als Ausgang , mir erst recht

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Ja EINE dieser Tüllen!
Ich spüre HOFFNUNG
Das Zubehör fehlte bei der Lieferung komplett und wurde nachgeschickt. .. Also besorge ich mir so ein 70er Adapter...


----------



## Dominic_1975 (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich verfolge auch mit Interesse diesen Thema. Ich selbst habe auch diesen Filter und bei mir hängt eine AM Eco Premium 6000 mit 11/2 Zoll Schlauch dran. Der Filter ist da sicherlich schon fast am Limit (zumindest bei mir, da ich noch den DN 70 Ausgang auf DN 50 verjüngt habe - muss noch geändert werden...) Aber überlaufen tut da nix. Ich frage mich aber gerade, wie du Tinky den "Eingangskasten" am Ende haben kannst!? Hast du evtl. zwei Filterkisten No. 1 geliefert bekommen? Dann funzt das auch net...


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Hi Dominic...
Nee das sind 2 verschiedene Kästen.
Der erste mit 2 Bohrungen, in denen der UVC sitzt...dann ein überlauf mittig zum zweiten Kästen, der auf der anderen Seite mittig ein Loch hat... In dieses habe ich die Tülle geschraubt, weil nix anderes dabei war was passen könnte


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2014)

Mich wundert dass diese Tülle doch soviel wegfördern konnte - aber das ist das Problem - hier gehört der 70-er Abgang rein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Dominic_1975 (26. Feb. 2014)

Aber die Standardtüllen passen nicht auf den 70er Ausgang!?!? Zumindest nicht die Standardtüllen dieses Filters.... Die Kiste mit dem Ausgang hat aber nicht nur 1 70er Loch... Hier ist ein "kleines Stück Rohr dran" an dem du nen 70er HT-Rohr etc. montieren kannst... Von daher verstehe ich nicht, wie du die Tülle dort befestigen konntest. Aber nun gut. Tülle ab und den Ausgang "vergrößern".... Ich habe zur Zeit noch eine Reduzierung DN70 auf DN 50 dran.


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Ok na dann:
DANKE für das lokalisieren des offensichtlichen Fehlers! 
Ich hätte den Filter wahrscheinlich noch höher gebaut um das Überlaufen zu verhindern 
Ich habe den Auslass bei wiltek gefunden...bestelle den gleich morgen mit passendem Rohr...


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Mal ganz ohne Worte


Gruss Obs


----------



## Dominic_1975 (26. Feb. 2014)

das "kleine Rohr" wird auch eingeschraubt - dachte das wäre dran gewesen...siehe Skizze


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Also meine Kiste hatte nix bis auf ein Loch... Da habe ich dann die Tülle rangeschraubt... Kann ja mal messen die groß das Loch ist! Vielleicht muss ich es vergrößern ...


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2014)

Was hast du denn da eingekauft - selbst wenn der Filter gebraucht war sollte der doch einen Ausgang haben? - oder war das Ding neu - dann würde ich mal beim Verkäufer nachfragen, ob er nicht was vergessen hat einzupacken.

Du brauchst also 10 bis 13 aus der Skizze. Warte mit einer Vergrößerung bis du die Sachen hast.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Dominic_1975 (26. Feb. 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Also meine Kiste hatte nix bis auf ein Loch... Da habe ich dann die Tülle rangeschraubt... Kann ja mal messen die groß das Loch ist! Vielleicht muss ich es vergrößern ...


 Tinky da muss nix vergrößert werden.... da kommen die Bauteile 10-13 dran. und 10 ist ein 70er Rohr..
Aber wie Nori schon sagte, würde auch mal "freundlich" nachfragen....


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo 
Laut der skizze ist doch alles soweit i.o. ,nur statt der Tüllen sitzt bei dir die UVC auf den Filter und auf der linken Seite ist der 70er Auslass

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Das war ja das Problem...habe 2 Kisten bekommen...Links mit blauen Schwämmen...dann eine Verbindung zur zweiten Kiste mit gelben Schwämmen und das wars.... Achse 2 Matten noch... Hab mich dann beim Händler gemeldet und der hat mir 4x die Tüllen nachgeliefert! Habe eine angeschlossen und drei liegen noch im Karton, da der UVC schon eine dran hatte...war ein eBay kauf nagelneu!


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Das "kleine Rohr" fehlt ! Aber TOLL dass sich das jetzt klärt


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall eine 70er Verschraubung oder einen Flansch


----------



## Tinky (26. Feb. 2014)

Ok letzte Frage....
Kann ich an das "kleine Rohr" auch ein weiters rohr mit 90grad Winkel stecken oder hemmt das den Abfluss wieder? Der Kästen steht seitlich zum Teich damit ich die Schraube zum Entleeren öffnen kann.... Sonst fließt der Schmodder ja in den Teich bei der Reinigung....


----------



## Dominic_1975 (26. Feb. 2014)

4 Tüllen sind standardmäßig dabei - nur die 70er Verschraubung fehlt... Bin mir dennoch nicht sicher, ob du tatsächlich die richtige Kiste hast. Wenn du sagst, dass du dort am Ausgang die Tüllen angebracht hast, dann ist das Loch max. 40mm im Durchmesser, denn die größte Tülle ist für 11/2 Zoll Anschlüsse... Von daher schau bitte mal nach, ob du auch die Kiste mit dem 70er Loch hast....


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo
Setze lieber 2x 45°Bögen oder noch besser 3x 30° Bögen drauf
Gruss Obs


----------



## Dominic_1975 (26. Feb. 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Ok letzte Frage....
> Kann ich an das "kleine Rohr" auch ein weiters rohr mit 90grad Winkel stecken oder hemmt das den Abfluss wieder? Der Kästen steht seitlich zum Teich damit ich die Schraube zum Entleeren öffnen kann.... Sonst fließt der Schmodder ja in den Teich bei der Reinigung....


Wie seitlich zum Teich?? Die Schmutzabläufe liegen unten in "Flussrichtung". An die erste (Eingang/UVC) kommst du so ohne weiteres dran, die der zweiten Kiste ist unglücklich platziert im Zwischenraum der Verbindung. Obs hat es ja grade schon geschrieben, lieber einen größeren Bogen schlagen als abrupt um 90Grad...


----------



## Nori (27. Feb. 2014)

Diese Bogengeschichte ist vor allem bei Schwerkraftleitungen vom Bodenablauf zur Filterkammer interessant - bei so einem kleinen Auslauf macht es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (27. Feb. 2014)

Nabend!
Habe mir nun einen echten 70er Abgang besorgt und auch gleich angebaut...funktioniert soweit ich das sehen kann prima! 
Ich habe den Filter nun von seine. "Podest" genommen und auf den Boden gestellt! Toll nochmal vielen Dank
Der Wasserspiegel des Teiches ist nun aber höher als der Boden des Filters und nur knapp unterhalb des Auslaufes....scheint aber auszureichen.

Nicht so geklappt hat der Anschluss des CS II
Der muss ja deutlich höher gestellt werden.....das sieht schon doof aus.
Ich habe ich nicht wirklich die richtigen Anschlussteile wie mir scheint.
Der CS hat einen 70er Abgang....den ich auf 50 und dann auf 40 verjüngt habe.
Dann mit nem Schlauch an den Filter....wie erwartet ist der CS übergelaufen.
Ich glaube ich gönne mir eine weitere Pumpe und betreibe den CS solo...
Das hilft zwar nicht die Putzintervalle des vorhandnen Filters zu reduzieren aber so kann der CS gut versteckt platziert werden und einfach direkt zurück in den Teich fließen lassen.


----------



## Nori (27. Feb. 2014)

Da wirfst du "Perlen vor die Säue" um es mal deutlich zu sagen mit dieser Verwendung des CS..
Dein Filter kann soweit eingegraben sein, bis gerade noch das Auslaufrohr rausschaut - bei einer gepumpten Version spielt die Höhe in Bezug auf den Wasserspiegel vom Fließverhalten keine Rolle.
Im Gegenteil je tiefer er steht, umso mehr fördert deine Pumpe. Der Auslauf des CS sollte also lediglich kurz über deiner Deckelhöhe sein - das ist nicht allzu viel und optisch geht das auch noch.
Was du nicht machen solltest (was aber bei der kleinen Pumpe noch geht, zumindest bis DN 50) ist den Auslauf zu verengen. Also lass das 70-er Rohr durch den Deckel in den Filter, oder bau die beiden Filtereingänge auf DN 50 um und adaptier dann das 70-er Rohr auf die zwei 50-er.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (27. Feb. 2014)

Hi Nori!
Aber der Filter darf doch nich sooo tief stehen, dass das 70er Ablussrohr nach "oben" führt in den Trich, oder? Jetzt ist es fast waagerecht mit minimalem Gefälle in dem Teich.
Den CS so hochzustellen , dass er direkt über den Deckel in den Filter führt ist sicher eine Möglichkeit..aber keine für mich  meine Frau hat schon beim Anblick gemault "noch so eine Plastikkiste!" Ich muss den irgendwie in die Teichumrandung integrieren und am besten immergrüne Pflanzen vorsetzen  dummerweise kennt sie aus dem Elternhaus einen Teich komplett OHNE Technik...dass der im Schatten mit wenig Fischen liegt und meiner voll in der Sonne ignoriert sie dabei 

Aber auch wenn der "solo CS" ineffektiv ist.... Dadurch reduziere ich doch auch die Biomasse im Teich... Vielleicht kann ich unter den Ausgang des CS noch einen Fliesfilterkasten platzieren... Aber wie gesagt... Dezent muss das alles sein


----------



## Nori (27. Feb. 2014)

Optisch kann man so eine Konstruktion doch kaschieren - entweder durch eine Hecke, sonstige Pflanzen (z.B. Kirschlorbeer etc) oder durch Strohmatten oder durch aufgeschüttete Steine etc..
Es ist ja nicht nur ein optischer Aspekt - wenn du alle 2 Wochen deinen Filter reinigen mussst, dann wird sich nie ne vernünftige Biologie bilden können - das Ding bleibt dann ein mechanischer Schwammfilter - ich bin da eher in Richtung "Form follows Function" unterwegs...

Kleiner Tip:
Lass deiner Frau den Vortritt - gib ihr Fachbücher und lass sie mit Öko-Mitteln versuchen den Teich auf Vordermann zu bringen - so hab ich das auch gemacht - nach einer Saison war die Plörre immer noch grün - dann hab ich die Sache mitttels Technik angegriffen (auch wenn das einige hier wieder gar nicht gern hören) - nach einer weiteren Saison war der Teich glasklar.

Gruß Nori


----------

